# [HW]una macchina per la sala prove di un gruppo musicale

## michele26x1

salve...

sono alla ricerca di qualcuno o che l'abbia gia' fatto o che stia in procinto di farlo...magari cosi' in 2 si lavora meglio.

Devo tirare su una macchina che servira' per acquisire le registrazioni di un gruppo che si vuole autoprodurre.Ovviamente per fare le cose serie servira' un canale per voce chitarra basso batteria ecc...e qui' nasce l'esigenza di una scheda audio con i controcazzi.Il sistema opeativo e' ovviamente gentoo per dimezzare drasticamente i costi dell'HW.

Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche dritta su che tipo di scheda cercare...marca,modello ecc...e eventuali problemi di compatibilita'ecc..???

Grazie in anticipo.

SalutiLast edited by michele26x1 on Tue Dec 28, 2004 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cagnulein

non so rispondere alle tue domande, ma ti volevo segnalare di taggare il tuo thread per una miglior lettura. Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

http://www.agnula.org

Fa al caso tuo molto più di gentoo!

Dagli un occhiata, sicuramente consigliano anche l'hw, e poi è un progetto italiano!

----------

## [hammerfall]

Un mio amico ha fatto una cosa simile: hd recording con gentoo per il suo gruppo metal. Se non ricordo male usava una Sound Blaster Live! e il programma ardour per la registrazione. 

```
*  media-sound/ardour

      Latest version available: 0.9_beta22

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,560 kB

      Homepage:    http://ardour.org/

      Description: multi-track hard disk recording software

      License:     GPL-2

```

Per maggiori dettagli chiedi a lui: qua sul forum ha il nome Vendicatore.

Se non posta prova a mandargli un pm ^_^

----------

## Xet

io uso con soddisfazione una scheda ADAT, in particolare la mia è un RME DIGI9636 con 2 i\o ADAT.

poi come convertitore a\d d\a ho due Alesis Adat XT, banco mixer mackie, pc p4\p4p800\1024-ddr400

per quanto riguarda il soft fai una ricerca che nei post utilissimi c'è tutto quello che serve per usare al meglio JACK e sequencer vari...

buon divertimento  :Smile:  e gl per il gruppo.

ciao

----------

## michele26x1

penso che una scheda con almeno 4o5 i/o farebbe piu' al caso mio...che ne dite?

----------

## stefanonafets

Dipende da come vuoi campionare la batteria, alla fine cmq ogni strumento suona da solo, indi l'unico strumento che ha bisogno di + microffoni è la batteria (poi dipende dalle tecniche di campionamento che preferisci, è ovvio)

----------

## [hammerfall]

dai un occhio a questo bell'howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=228122

----------

## spugna

Io non so risponderti, se vuoi però posso darti una mano a recuperare l'hardware... e a fare il setup della cosa...

ciao melo!

----------

## federico

 *spugna wrote:*   

> Io non so risponderti, se vuoi però posso darti una mano a recuperare l'hardware... e a fare il setup della cosa...

 

Ma se non sai rispondere come fai a fare il setup della cosa?

 *spugna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't think, drink your wine, watch the fire burn... his problems not mine...
> 
> Just be that model citizen.

 

NoFx! The Decline  :Smile: 

----------

## spugna

Con un po' di cervello (e di documentazione) si riesce a far tutto no?

Come ho fatto a installare gentoo se prima non lo sapevo installare?  :Razz: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> salve...
> 
> sono alla ricerca di qualcuno o che l'abbia gia' fatto o che stia in procinto di farlo...magari cosi' in 2 si lavora meglio.
> 
> Devo tirare su una macchina che servira' per acquisire le registrazioni di un gruppo che si vuole autoprodurre.Ovviamente per fare le cose serie servira' un canale per voce chitarra basso batteria ecc...e qui' nasce l'esigenza di una scheda audio con i controcazzi.Il sistema opeativo e' ovviamente gentoo per dimezzare drasticamente i costi dell'HW.
> ...

 

T'avevo già risposto nell'altro thread (W la notifica automatica di risposta  :Very Happy: )... 

Cmq io ti consiglio prima di tutto di andare in un negozio di strumenti musicali... Ed ascoltare le varie schede audio, magari provando a registrare qualche traccia di chitarra, in modo da saggiare la bontà dei convertitori e se il "colore" del suono è quello che più si adatta al vostro genere musicale. 

Poi fatti un'idea sulle possibili candidate, anche in base a quanto siete disposti a spendere. 

A quel punto fai un salto su www.alsa-project.org dando un'occhiata al sound card database (e MI RACCOMANDO guarda qual'è lo stato dei driver per quanto riguarda il supporto dei vari canali... visto che sarebbe spiacevole se ad esempio alla tua scheda audio non funzionassero le uscite digitali). 

Come dicevo dall'altra parte, mi trovo bene con una scheda della Echo-Audio (uso la MIA). Ne producono un po' per tutte le esigenze, cmq direi che vi servirebbe minimo minimo una scheda con 8 ingressi analogici, possibilmente preamplificati (altrimenti chitarre e microfoni li registri di cacca).

Oppure, un bel mixer con uscita digitale... Da collegare all'ingresso digitale della scheda audio (però dovete valutare voi... se i convertitori/amplificatori del mixer non sono granchè, rischaite di trovarvi con un suono parecchio "freddo"). 

Penultima cosa: non pensare di ridurre drasticamente i costi dell'hardware usando linux... vi serve un PC schifosamente potente per usare una quantità dignitosa di effetti (decenti) real-time. Poi tenete presente che sarà quasi un passo obbligato quello di usare strumenti VST... Il che significa emularli tramite VSTserver, oppure con DSSI... E DSSI porta via + potenza di calcolo rispetto a quallo che succede in host simili a Sonar o Cubase, visto che, per ora, processa sempre e comunque ogni cosa... Anche se in un punto della canzone il particolare effetto che hai applicato è in stand-by... 

Semmai ridurrete i costi del software... Investendoli sull'hardware... Quindi valutate attentamente, visto che usare un windows o un OSX potrebbe essere conveniente, dal punto di vista economico (e qualitativo)

Ultima cosa: la quasi totalità delle schede audio USB sono sprovviste di driver per Linux. Per le firewire la situazione è un po' diversa... Quindi, in definitiva, vi consigierei una scheda interna o firewire (che hanno pure una latenza minore rispetto a quelle USB)

in bocca al lupo!

----------

## knefas

una risorsa interessante puo' essere il forum di homestudioitalia.

----------

## michele26x1

rimando tutti al link dell' HOWTO per  continuare senza sparpagliare troppo l'argomento...     :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=228122

----------

## randomaze

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> rimando tutti al link dell' HOWTO per  continuare senza sparpagliare troppo l'argomento...

 

michele26x1, se secondo te é meglio chiudo il post in modo da agevolare il "rimando" all'altro post.

Nel qual caso potrebbe essere utile che qualcuno facesse una sintesi di questo thread di la...

----------

## michele26x1

per me chiudi pure...quando ho tempo faccio un riassunto per l'HOW TO

----------

## SteelRage

no, a dire il vero, penso sia più giusto continuare questa conversazione in questo thread. 

L'argomento dell'HD-recording è molto, molto vasto, per cui penso sarebbe preferibile continuare qui la discussione relativa all'hardware, in modo da lasciare il post con l'HOWTO libero per eventuali discussioni/domande sulla parte software (che è comunque molto vasta... e che non ho ancora completato, perchè preferisco aspettare l'uscita della versione 1.0 di Rosegarden, siccome ci sono degli argomenti molto importanti da trattare -come DSSI- che è ancora troppo macchinoso far funzionare sotto gentoo).

riprendo quindi quello che avevi scritto dall'altra parte:

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> ok qua ci stiamo iniziando a fare un'idea.
> 
> Ci servono dei pareri su questa configurazione  HW:
> 
> un P3 450 con 128mb di RAM e un disco maxtor a 7200rpm sarà sufficiente a far girare Jack e Ardour, con una scheda tipo la M-Audio DELTA 44, quindi registrando 4 tracce simultaneamente?
> ...

 

Allora... Per dirla in soldoni... 

Hardware: Ogni sistema con una frequenza < 1Ghz e meno di 512 MB di RAM non vi permetterà di fare granchè. Infatti:

1) Rischiate di avere problemi di latenza con jack nel caso i driver per la vostra scheda audio non siano fatti "allo stato dell'arte"

2) Il fatto di registrare 4 tracce simultaneamente su disco fisso è solo una piccolissima parte del lavoro da fare per riuscire ad avere una demo decente. C'è infatti tutta la parte relativa all'equalizzazione, compressione, automazione di volumi e panpot, aggiunta di riverberi, limiter, etc che ormai è diventata fondamentale. Con una macchina del genere sarà già bene se riuscirete (mantenendo una latenza decente) a gestire un 3-4 effetti contemporaneamente... Il che è molto, molto poco. Certo, potete applicare gli effetti in modalità off-line... Ma è un suicidio, specie se non sapete bene quello che state facendo (aspettare 2 minuti ogni volta che dovete fare un undo... idem quando applicate un nuovo effetto... non è il massimo della vita). 

Solitamente quando lavoro su un pezzo, mi van via sempre come minimo una 40ina di tracce "virtuali" (fra softsynth, effetti real-time, etc etc)... Il mio Athlon XP 2000+ con 512 mega di RAM è tirato veramente per la gola. 

Kernel: Non esistono kernel più performanti "in termini assoluti". Per quanto riguarda applicazioni audio, cmq, ho visto che le gentoo-dev-sources patchate come suggerito nell'HOWTO fanno decentemente il loro dovere. 

Se vuoi, puoi in alternativa scaricare un kernel AGNULA (dal relativo sito... non ho il link sotto mano, quindi guarda su Google), che potrebbe offrirti qualcosina di meglio in quanto a prestazioni... Ma ritengo che le gentoo-dev-sources vadano già discretamente bene.

----------

